
Ask HN: How Do You Increase Your Output and Mental Stamina? - Dumblydorr
I work 9-5 and code well in my pre-lunch hours. Most afternoons feel like a waste, I get stuck in procrastination or go down lower priority rabbit holes. My mind often feels more easily distracted and less capable of handling challenging coding issues. This leads to less deliverables and a subsequent feeling of guilt and shame.<p>Any ideas or methods that work for you?
======
dmfdmf
1) Stop beating yourself up, I think this is normal as everyone has a peak
time.

2) A cause or a contributor to the distraction and procrastination could be
due to forcing yourself to do difficult work in the PM when your mind just
isn't up to the task. Plan around it with the difficult work scheduled for AM
and easier tasks scheduled PM.

3) Cut back or quit drinking coffee. A well known symptom of coffee addiction
is the afternoon crash, leading to more coffee and disrupted sleep, an endless
cycle.

4) Make sure you are getting 7-8hrs of sleep and that your sleep schedule is
stable, i.e. no wildly fluctuating sleep/wake times even on the weekends.

5) Change your diet, look into paleo or other low-carb diets. A carb-heavy
lunch will wipe you out in the afternoon. On low-carb my energy levels are
more stable throughout the day.

6) Get regular exercise. I like to lift free weights and do a little cardio.
Cardio is overrated and lifting is underrated. Don't run yourself ragged on
the treadmill or stationary bike. Put on some muscle mass and it will help
with your mental and physical stamina and your posture when sitting in a chair
for 7hrs a day.

7) Don't drink alcohol, even a little. Apart from all the deleterious effects,
one that I have noted is that even if I have a glass of wine or beer in the
evening it lowers my tolerance for frustration (which aggravates getting
distracted) for days. Part of taking on a challenging task is getting
frustrated (i.e. part of learning) so it is at odds with getting things done.
The real danger is that the solution for the lowered frustration tolerance due
to alcohol is....more alcohol! That is not a merry-go-round you want to ride.

------
karmakaze
Playing Go (the the board game). It requires sustained concentration on many
thing simultaneously for ~hour. Rinse and repeat for maximum effect. You also
have to learn to balance concerns/prioritise correctly and sometimes
'tenuki'\--the way to get ahead is to not play.

